# Multimedia > Fernsehen >  DVB-S2 USB am Laptop?

## exponator

Hallo zusammen 
Welche USB Produkte zum Fernsehen unter Linux verwendet ihr?
Ich bin auf der Suche danach. Wenn ländlich auch DVB-T funktioniert, dann auch gerne sowas.
Eine andere Frage wäre, was man sonst noch nutzen könnte. 
Dank euch.

----------


## stefan.becker

Schau dir mal Zattoo an.

----------


## exponator

> Schau dir mal Zattoo an.


Danke Stefan
Zattoo ist ja ganz nett, jedoch möchte ich ja auch gerne mal (zackzack) etwas aufnehmen was aber nur mit dem Premium Paket funktioniert. Nicht so meins, aber Free hört sich schon gut an. Leider keine Aufnahmen. 

Ich habe kürzlich einen TV Stick gesehen. PCTV DVB-S2 Stick. Scheint den Chip 461e mitzubringen. Hab ich richtig gelesen, dass dieser Chip unter Linux bereits funktioniert?

Der Vorteil: Einmal kaufen und die Möglichkeit des mal eben schnellen Aufnehmens genießen.

----------


## tomm.fa

> []
> Ich habe kürzlich einen TV Stick gesehen. PCTV DVB-S2 Stick. Scheint den Chip 461e mitzubringen. Hab ich richtig gelesen, dass dieser Chip unter Linux bereits funktioniert?
> []


Schaut wohl so aus, eventuell sind ein paar kleine Eingriffe notwendig: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.p...2_Stick_(461e)

Was ebenfalls nicht zu vernachlässigen ist:




> Systemanforderungen:
> 
>     []
>     PC mit 2,6 GHz Multi-Core Prozessor (oder höher)
>     []


Passt das bei dir?

----------


## exponator

> Was ebenfalls nicht zu vernachlässigen ist:
> […]
>     PC mit 2,6 GHz Multi-Core Prozessor (oder höher)
>     […]                            
> 
> Passt das bei dir?


Mist. Hab nur 2.1 Ghz mit 4 Kerne.
OK. Lassen wir es bleiben. Schade.

----------


## FM_81

Dort steht aber auch:


> Systemanforderungen:
> - Microsoft® Windows® 11, 10,8.1,8,7 oder Vista
> - PC mit 2,6 GHz Multi-Core Prozessor (oder höher)


Nix desto trotz funktioniert das Teil sogar an einem Raspberry 4 mit nur 1,5GHz Takt? (Läuft hier seit zwei Jahren zum Streamen von SAT-TV ins heimische Netzwerk, also ohne GUI.)

Allerdings muss man strikt zwischen den Revisionen


> B6H9 - USB 2013:0258 - kernel 3.14 and later
> B7H9 - USB 2013:0259 - uses Montage M88DS3103B demodulator - see [2]
> B8H9 - USB 2013:0461 - uses Montage M88DS3103B demodulator - see [3]


 unterscheiden. *B6H9* läuft bzw. lief offenbar ohne Anstrengungen, heute gibt es meist nur *B8H9* zu kaufen (was obendrein noch nicht einmal dabei steht), das war ziemliche Frickelei, und auf Mail-Anfragen hatte es _Hauppauge_ nicht nötig, zu antworten ...
Den Unterschied sieht man auch in *dmesg* wo dann bei neueren "461e v2" steht ...

Gruß, FM_81

----------

